# Buckmasters Bow



## bowfishe (May 19, 2010)

I have a bow that I’m looking at buying...just wanted your input before i did...
it’s a bear (Jennings) buckmaster BTR.....
Its only 50 bucks so....
Thanks


----------



## Woodydag1 (Jan 22, 2009)

*BuckMaster*

My Brother and I both have that very bow and we love them.The bow is the Omni when not in Buck Master logo.The bow is very accurate and fairly quick.I shoot carbon express Maxima Hunter 350 at a 29" draw length.With 100 grain points I average 295fps.Not bad for a lower price bow.We have had our bows for about 5 years now and as I said we love them.I may buy a new bow some day but I would never part with my Bear.It is a proven killing machine,taking both deer and turkeys with it.At 50 bucks you can't go wrong.If you don't want it I know people that would love to have it.I have a cobra boomslang four pin sight on her with a TriVan drop away rest,one sweet shooting little bow


----------



## rjack (Jan 14, 2007)

I hunt with a guy who shoots one with great success. He killed a nice doe this year at 40 yrds. They are not the quietest bows out there but they will kill deer just like any $800 flagship bow. The shooter makes the shot, not the bow.


----------

